# ECA equivalency for CISA



## kseeker (Dec 7, 2014)

hi forum members
I have a question and hope someone can help me with this.

I have passed my CISA exam (certified information systems auditor).. does anyone know what is the ECA equivalent for this? 

Australia counts it as an Australian Diploma however I cannot get any information as to what Canada equates it to..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kseeker said:


> hi forum members
> I have a question and hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> I have passed my CISA exam (certified information systems auditor).. does anyone know what is the ECA equivalent for this?
> ...



Probably nothing. If you took a college or university course for it that would be evaluated but the exam itself is probably worth nothing.


----------



## kseeker (Dec 7, 2014)

colchar said:


> Probably nothing. If you took a college or university course for it that would be evaluated but the exam itself is probably worth nothing.


does an incomplete degree count for anything? I have 90 credit hours under my belt...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kseeker said:


> does an incomplete degree count for anything?


Of course not.


----------

